# Some new Sonax products to try



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Many thanks to Saxonbrands and Sonax for sending us these to try ....


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Not tried anything from sonax but heard good things about the pns.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bigoggy said:


> Not tried anything from sonax but heard good things about the pns.


quite looking forward to using these :thumb:

BSD is really very good ....:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I like BSD too, good gear...
Not tried any other Sonax stuff but a Polish guy at work swears by it


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

looking forward your findings about these!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Il be getting bsd when my current qd runs out


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

whats langziet lackshultz?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

long-term paint protection


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LTPP is very good and PNS. Used both of them on my last car, dead easy to apply gives the paint a very slick feel.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

PNS isn't the nicest product to use, but it's shear performance is outstanding. The car stays so much cleaner

Turbo detailer is much nicer to use than BSD but the protection doesn't last quite as long. 

Just got the gummi pflege to try myself


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

gummi pflege is good as well used it on my merc yesterday.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ok had a little play last night with netshield ...

applied to a soft99 applicator -



spreading 






here you can see it applied



Buffed







So I used a applicator - one even spray and then apply -

Using a cross hatch spreading technique - up and down and then across to get an even spread -

Not the easiest product feels a little grippy at first but once the pad is primed is does spread quite easily -

Applied in small sections - waited 30secs and then buffed using two mircofibres and initial pass with one and then buffed with second

Leaves a very glassy finish .

I did drop some water on to see beading and its pretty good tbh , Waiting to see how effective it is in the rain ......

I think this topped with BSD could be very good ....


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Protect 'n Shine aka netshield....drive 300metres and ure car is completely dry


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a big fan of sonax products as well.

I've been using protect and shine for a while now, it's basicly the retail version of polymer net shield and apparently it's nicer to use but I haven't used net shield yet. I find protect and shine so easy to use. It's like applying a qd, spray on the panel and buff off. 

For anyone that hasn't tried these yet they are offer unbelievable performace. 

Also I'd really suggest resisting the urge to top these sealants with bsd. Yes bsd is great but I actually think protect and shine and netshield offer better water behaviour than bsd so defiantly worth just waiting and seeing the performance of the sealant by itself first.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> ok had a little play last night with netshield ...
> 
> applied to a soft99 applicator -
> 
> ...


Keep the Netshield untopped as it is basically BSD on steroids, so works in the same way, but better. As it fades (which will take a while, mine is still going strong from early November), then top it up with BSD, by all means.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

nano shampoo is good, tyre dressing is very good also. The polish perfect finish is awesome from what i have used it on (nothing to heavily defected). protect n shine hybrid is also very very good topped with BSD for the price is hard to beat tbh.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Really looking forward to seeing how you rate the long term and turbo detailer - been looking at these for a while but not a huge amount of feedback on their performance elsewhere. Bet you end up forcing me to buy them :wall:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

well been trying bsd for a while now and I really like it


----------



## dug (Mar 10, 2013)

not wanting to hijack your thread..
but as I needed to clean car after all the bad weather we have had, I gave the 
Sonax langziet lackshultz a go.

have to say I am well impressed with it, it so easy to put on and take off
it's an aerosol so sprayed onto microfiber pad spread around car ( did the whole car ) then went back and buffed off easy

I am well impressed with the depth you can see in it and it's so slick to the touch

as others have said I am no expert here so I might be wrong but I don't think you need anything on top of it.

if it last 4 months or even 3 I will be happy.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

It would be very interesting to know opinions on how the Sonax rubber care stick/pen (the gummi pflege) compares to the Einszett version that some of us are more used to.

It's difficult to tell from the pic, but it looks smaller to the Einszett little bottle with the foam applicator under the lid so I'm assuming the companies aren't linked and this is not a re-badge?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I have BSD and only used it once, didn't like it. MF felt grabby and much linting. Total lack of glossy result as well as the missing slick feel when you touch the paint with your finger..


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Carshine said:


> I have BSD and only used it once, didn't like it. MF felt grabby and much linting. Total lack of glossy result as well as the missing slick feel when you touch the paint with your finger..


It's weird lots of people find it grabby etc, never had a problem with it personally, think it leaves a fantastic finish and feels very slick to the touch.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

same here, BSD fantastic product


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll let the picture do the talking


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

As Carshine, I tried it for a long time but was never really a pressure to use. Never felt it added much to the finish either. Mixed with chemical guys V7 or capro reload and it's a winner. Some use it with gtechniq c2 but not tried that one yet


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Carshine said:


> I have BSD and only used it once, didn't like it. MF felt grabby and much linting. Total lack of glossy result as well as the missing slick feel when you touch the paint with your finger..


Agree first use it does feel a little grabby but keep going - I dampened a mircofibre pad to apply and it works ok ... it leaves a pretty glossy finish IMO



Yellow Dave said:


> As Carshine, I tried it for a long time but was never really a pressure to use. Never felt it added much to the finish either. Mixed with chemical guys V7 or capro reload and it's a winner. Some use it with gtechniq c2 but not tried that one yet


I have mixed it with Fk425 and this works well for me ( 75bsd /25fk) and also another version 75bsd/25c2 
I prefer the fk version ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok so had a better go with Net shield and Long term protection

Netshield reminds me of BSD for use a little grabby but works well

Long term is a real doddle to use - easy on easy off ... will wait to see how it performs in the rain

Turbo detailer - reminds me of BSD but work easier so if you feel bsd is grabby then try this !

quick pic of the car at lunchtime


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Agreed with turbo detailer over BSD. Much nicer to use and initially just as good beading. Didn't find it last quite as long as BSD though but as I use them as a general QD top up I'm happy with that


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I used Turbo detailer for the first time this weekend and it was a much nicer product to use. Water behaviour today was also very promising. Might try a BSD/Turbo detailer mix now lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok Update - 

I resisted putting any BSD on and finally we have had some rain - beading is just mental !! water just runs away - seems like a really good product IMO


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Again washed the car this weekend the Beading is insane on this - as soon as the water hits its shoots off in a bead - very impressed


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

My Polymer Netshield application for winter (early November) has easily seen the car through, nearly ready to prep the car for summer now. Beading is still very decent following a wash.


----------

